
What Can Deep Neural Networks Teach Us About Human Thought? - navigaid
https://www.quora.com/What-can-deep-neural-networks-teach-us-about-human-thought?share=1
======
pizza
I'm sorry, but each of the bullet points in the top answer were known at least
100 years ago and I'm not sure why it got so much recognition.. My take-away
being, human thought won't be better understood by transferring research on
statistical optimization models back onto popular or even state-of-the-art
neuro-philosophical representations of the brain or the mind or the
unconscious or the claustrum or the homonculus or the.. etc. . It's going to
be as successful and as much a misplacement of resources as that fable of when
the farmer asked a king to place a doubling number of grains of wheat on
consecutive chessboard tiles..

